# Swingspeed = How far should I be hitting ball?



## Moff (Oct 5, 2015)

I do not hit the ball as far as I should with my irons due to a swing which does not deliver the club in optimal conditions based on what all the internet coaches preach.

Is there a formula which shows roughly how far my 80mph swing speed should be hitting the ball based on a text book delivery of the clubhead?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 5, 2015)

Without saying distance isn't everything I would say knowing how far you usually hit is more important than how far you can hit it.

With no formula all I can offer is that as a healthy 30yo with old irons, a dodgy swing and not a lot of speed I hit my 6 iron 155 with roll.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 5, 2015)

Moff said:



			I do not hit the ball as far as I should with my irons due to a swing which does not deliver the club in optimal conditions based on what all the internet coaches preach.

Is there a formula which shows roughly how far my 80mph swing speed should be hitting the ball based on a text book delivery of the clubhead?
		
Click to expand...

Aldila used to post a driver carry estimate for swing speeds.

IIRC,
80 mph was 190 yards
90mph was 215 yards
100mph was 240 yards
110 mph was 265 yards

Few of us deliver the club in optimal conditions.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2015)

Ive got the GM forum chart for Swing speeds, below.
70MPH 300
80MPH 300 yards
90MPH 330 yards
100MPH 360 yards
110MPH 400 yards


----------



## Sats (Oct 5, 2015)

I believe the fomula for the driver distance is swing speed(mph) x 2.7 yards.


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 5, 2015)

Distances will soon start dropping off quite a bit as the weather cools down.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 5, 2015)

Sats said:



			I believe the fomula for the driver distance is swing speed(mph) x 2.7 yards.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a bit on the high side.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 5, 2015)

Optimal launch is so important as the slightest difference can cause massive reductions. I was getting swing speeds of circa 100 - 105 mph (measured on my swing analyser device) and was getting approx 200 yard perhaps slightly more total distance on the range with range balls. Not sure on how much less distance they go, but according to that chart I should be getting carry of circa 240-250. Goes to show that just because I'm swinging relatively quickly all other factors take a lot out of the distance.

Swing Analyser was compared to a Trackman and was pretty comparable in terms of recorded speed.


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 5, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Optimal launch is so important as the slightest difference can cause massive reductions. I was getting swing speeds of circa 100 - 105 mph (measured on my swing analyser device) and was getting approx 200 yard perhaps slightly more total distance on the range with range balls. Not sure on how much less distance they go, but according to that chart I should be getting carry of circa 240-250. Goes to show that just because I'm swinging relatively quickly all other factors take a lot out of the distance.

Swing Analyser was compared to a Trackman and was pretty comparable in terms of recorded speed.
		
Click to expand...

Spin is a real killer on drives


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 5, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Ive got the GM forum chart for Swing speeds, below.
70MPH 300
80MPH 300 yards
90MPH 330 yards
100MPH 360 yards
110MPH 400 yards
		
Click to expand...

Into the wind...


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2015)

Crawfy said:



			Into the wind...
		
Click to expand...

with an Iron


----------



## Keeno (Oct 5, 2015)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

Slap bang in between the LPGA and the old guys in where I am.

Quite an interesting chart. Good find!


----------



## Robobum (Oct 5, 2015)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

That's not right is it? Or am I reading it incorrectly?

My 47* pw carries 124yds at a swing speed of 90mph.....at least according to trackman last Friday anyway


----------



## Keeno (Oct 5, 2015)

Robobum said:



			That's not right is it? Or am I reading it incorrectly?

My 47* pw carries 124yds at a swing speed of 90mph.....at least according to trackman last Friday anyway
		
Click to expand...

I think its all based on your driver swing speed.  Obviously adjusted accordingly for each club


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 5, 2015)

Robobum said:



			That's not right is it? Or am I reading it incorrectly?

My 47* pw carries 124yds at a swing speed of 90mph.....at least according to trackman last Friday anyway
		
Click to expand...

So your in the 103 ish catergory , go sit in the corner and face the wall


----------



## Robobum (Oct 5, 2015)

Keeno said:



			I think its all based on your driver swing speed.  Obviously adjusted accordingly for each club
		
Click to expand...

Doh. Now I see it 

Cheers


----------



## Robobum (Oct 5, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			So your in the 103 ish catergory , go sit in the corner and face the wall 

Click to expand...


Is that the honest corner


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 5, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Slap bang in between the LPGA and the old guys in where I am.

Quite an interesting chart. Good find!
		
Click to expand...

Is an interesting chart.....

For me more so the relationship between irons and driver. I hit my irons pretty much spot on the distances in the appropriate column but my strike with the driver is poor so the distances there are a lot less consistent.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 5, 2015)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

I should be on the senior tour :rofl: early retirement beckons


----------



## Keeno (Oct 5, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Is an interesting chart.....

For me more so the relationship between irons and driver. I hit my irons pretty much spot on the distances in the appropriate column but my strike with the driver is poor so the distances there are a lot less consistent.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I always thought i hit my driver and 3w quite far in relation to my irons.  Maybe not though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2015)

All subjective and so many factors involved. I would just concentrate on dispersion and consistency


----------



## Lump (Oct 5, 2015)

Ball speed is a better indication of distance. SS only gives you how fast you've swung the club, ball speed lets you know how much SS you've imparted onto the ball.


----------



## hines57 (Oct 6, 2015)

I guess it depends on the driver and shaft combo. At Kings of Distance the fitter managed to have me driving 33 yards further with the correct combination of head, set up and shaft.


----------

